# Piranaha on TV



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

You may be interested to know that we will be premiering:

Piranhas with Nigel Marven
*DATE:* Sunday, November 23 at 10pm and 1am (ET/PT)
*Channel:* The Discovery Channel

Sincerely,

Jenny
Viewer Relations
Discovery Networks

Thanks Jen :smile:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice i will have to try and tape it.

Joe


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Thank for the information I bet alot of member will tape it or at lease see it.
Thank You again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

Im going to tape







its going to be kick ass


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

i mean tape it


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

i dont know if they are showing the same programs at discovery in america as in sweden but i hope they do...

BTW, is some1 able to "rip" it from the TVand upload it to a FTP or somthing??

BTW2, where did that wolves in the water movie go?? wasnt some dude here at p-fury suppose to fix it?? would be great


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

finally!! i will make sure I won't miss it..please give us reminders before the time comes


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i think this should be pinned for a while. :smile:


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Piranhas with Nigel Marven (wt)

Intrepid zoologist Nigel Marven thought he knew all about the world's most dangerous fish 
from his encounters with sharks; but that was before he went face-to-face with piranhas. 
Nigel travels through the waterways of South America to find out the truth.

just a FYI.


----------



## EVERY_NAME_WAS_TAKEN (Oct 22, 2003)

Thats wicked







Ya hopefully someone can post a reminder like a day or two before it comes on!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

http://www.nigelmarven.com/


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I'll try to catch it also...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Can someone tape it or add a clip posted on the site. I dont have cable and never will.. :sad:


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Can't wait to see it!!!!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Piranhas (2003)

These fish have a horrific reputation, but is it justified? I was fascinated to find that very little is known about these South American fish, scientists don't even know how many species there are!

We travelled through Brazil, Peru and Venezuela to capture remarkable footage of wild piranhas, and I ended up having a close encounter with a shoal that skeletonised a duck carcass in under a minute. Luckily my waders held out, and I'm still here to tell the tale.

Credits: nigelmarven.com


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Vampor said:


> i dont know if they are showing the same programs at discovery in america as in sweden but i hope they do...
> 
> BTW, is some1 able to "rip" it from the TVand upload it to a FTP or somthing??
> 
> BTW2, where did that wolves in the water movie go?? wasnt some dude here at p-fury suppose to fix it?? would be great


 i believe it was mr harley who was doing this and he said he was shipping them out last Monday but I guess if it doesn't come, it doesn't come. It was a simple act of kindness and he was doing it out of no reward


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm going to tape it!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

the only time i wish i had cable


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

I just set it on my cell phone calendar to remind me 1 hour before the show starts....good way to remember if you have a cell phone!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I hope this isn't the same one I had seen before. I got all pumped up about it after seeing previews but when it came on it was "wolf in the water" with a couple of clips of Nigella in between. It was still cool to see some new footage but there wasn't that much. He drops a duck in the water tied on to a rope and the p's rip it to the bone in seconds. That part was pretty cool. Don't get me wrong, I'll be watching too even if it is the same one, I would just like to see an hour long episode of some new footage for once. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Vampor said:


> i dont know if they are showing the same programs at discovery in america as in sweden but i hope they do...
> 
> BTW, is some1 able to "rip" it from the TVand upload it to a FTP or somthing??
> 
> BTW2, where did that wolves in the water movie go?? wasnt some dude here at p-fury suppose to fix it?? would be great


 Trevligt med en svensk till här


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Awesome. I def gotta tape it. This should be pinned till after the show so we have a reminder about it.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

thank


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks for the tip...but 10pm







better not compeat with football


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Piranhas will debut on the UK Discovery Channel, 16 Nov at 3 pm.

as stated on the nigel marven website


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Thankx man...I'll definately gonna watch that...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

hopefully it's more than just reds and stuff


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

*8 more Days *till...


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Naaaah,

1 more day for us Brits -


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

and Tell us how it was.....


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

f*ck man, i bet the britts have a cheezy version just playin' Enjoy!!!


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Just watched the piranha adventures with nigel marven on UK discovery channel... Was great - some real good carnage shots....

Haven't seen wolves in the water yet so not sure if any footage was taken from it.... My guess is (unless nigel was involved in that) there can't be much as Nigel himself is in most of any footage shown....


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Fluidnyc - check further back in the posts - I have posted the time 3pm....









Not sure on the quoting thingy yet in the forums so just re-typed - hehehehhehe


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

Does anyone know how long the show will be? I assume an hour but was just wondering :rock:


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

marko78 said:


> Does anyone know how long the show will be? I assume an hour but was just wondering :rock:


 The show will run for 1 Hour. (60mins)

Cant wait!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

3 More Dayzzzz...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

what time is it in pacific time??
theres never anything on tv about piranhas...not even on discovery channel..im gonna make sure i dont miss this.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

1am (*Pacific Time*)

2 more days till carnage!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

hell yea juss picked up the dvd copy of wolves in the water.....and got vcr set todiscovery channel to record.......but i'm gonna see if my brother can burn it on dvd he gotz ati and a burner...we'll see....i'll hook it up if he does


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i just looked it up on yahoo

its on at 7:00 pm (PT)
then its on again at 10:00 pm (PT)


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

good looking out jeff.........i was gonna look myself too.......


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i'd check and it says 10:00pm and 1:00pm in seattle


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

1 mo day


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

its on today...be sure not to miss it!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

if anyone doesn't have cable, i'll have a copy on my computer (tv tuner card), so i might be willing to send a copy over internet


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Im gonna see it but defintly want a copy, sh*t i'll even host it.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

that would be cool in case i get too many pm's asking for it


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> that would be cool in case i get too many pm's asking for it


 Dude not a problem.







Just lemme know-


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Tape in, vcr set.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

it's on!! so far pretty sweet


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

pretty sweet show ... id love to have that last tank he dove into ... man 1000 rb's in a single shoal .... tho id think that chainmail suit would be rather costly ...lol and how else can you do maintance on a tank that large ...lol still it would be pretty killer .... Mickey


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, November 23 came and went....

Topic unpinned.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

nl7wq said:


> id love to have that last tank he dove into


That tank was in the Bronx Zoo
That was a sweet azz tank!!









(thanks for pinning it







p-fury rules!)


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I liked it, pretty informative. I was surprised to see them feature Rhombeus as the serrasalmus species. Sucked there wasn't more on the serras. I liked how they showed the difference between pacus, silver dollars, and piranhas. A lot of stuff I didn't know.


----------

